# Hi! My First Ever Cat...



## E_R (Jul 6, 2005)

... in fact, my first ever pet!

Hi! My 'nickname' is E_R and I have a cat named Niles! (From the TV show Frasier!)

He's white with a few black 'blobs' and what's funny, is that is nose is half black and half white!  

Anyway, Niles is my first ever pet! 

Hope I'll enjoy using the forums!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. It's so exciting having your first pet, I hope you can post pictures soon, I'm curious to see this half black/white nose


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! Yeah....show us Niles!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

E_R said:


> He's white with a few black 'blobs' and what's funny, is that is nose is half black and half white!


That's cool!! My cat's nose is two colors also -- half pink and half brown. Before I got Snickers, I had never seen that before. 

Welcome aboard! And make sure you post photos of your kitty.


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> E_R said:
> 
> 
> > He's white with a few black 'blobs' and what's funny, is that is nose is half black and half white!
> ...


Lizzies is black and pink


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome E_R! Congratulations on your first pet. I'm sure that he will change your life for the better! I don't know what I would do without my babies.


----------



## E_R (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! I will take some picture and post them up!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

i saw a cat today when i went to the shelter it was a calico with a half and black half pink nose i think they look cool


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry its late, but welcome


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welocome as well. Its always nice to see another Frazier fan :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

WELCOME!!

I can't wait to see pics!! He sounds very cute.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds adorable! welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## MurraysMomma (Jul 11, 2005)

A Belated welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

I had a kitten once who had a tan/black border right smack down the middle of her face. It was a straight line that went right through her nose. Very affectionate kitty! I hope she found a good home.


----------



## ER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello again everyone!

I have had to Register a new account because I'd forgotten my old password, and I don't use that E-Mail Address anymore.

Anyway, I promised Photos and forgot about them, so I'll post some up in a Minute once I take a few!


----------



## ER (Apr 7, 2006)

As promised, here is one of the Three Photos that I uploaded to the Gallery, (ERs Gallery), of Niles. What do you think of him?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back, he is very cute, I like his spots!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome back! He's a nice looking cat.


----------

